
Twitter Update on DNS Disruption - jbyers
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/12/update-on-last-nights-dns-disruption.html
======
wendroid
[http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Things-Every-Developer-Should-
Kno...](http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Things-Every-Developer-Should-
Know#8AcommandlineisallyouneedtousetheTwitterAPInbsp)

Post a status update and get the resulting status back as JSON: curl -u
username:password -d status="your message here"
<http://twitter.com/statuses/update.json>

what it doesn't tell you is that it sends the pw in the clear (unless you
count base64 as crypto!)

